# Canon EOS 7D - Massive firmware upgrade announced



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

[DW58] This has been rumoured for a few months now, but Canon have finally gone public and announced a release date of 12th August for this important upgrade. Those of us with the 7D will welcome the huge improvement this offers - awaits criticism and whinging from the usual direction however 

*Enhanced with you in mind - Canon adds a range of new features to the EOS 7D*

London, UK, 28 June 2012 - Canon today enhances the EOS 7D with firmware v2, adding a range of new features for enthusiasts looking to push the limits of their photography. Building on the camera's high speed, advanced handling and creative versatility, the new firmware provides photographers with a host of new benefits including higher maximum RAW burst rate, in-camera editing functions, user-definable Auto ISO and support for Canon's latest GPS Receiver, GP-E2.

Originally launched in 2009, the EOS 7D was carefully developed based on the feedback from thousands of photographers from across the globe. Offering the perfect combination of outstanding image quality and exceptional versatility across a range of photography styles, even today it is still considered to be one of the best APS-C cameras on the market. When developing the new firmware Canon followed a similar approach, gaining direct user feedback to bring the EOS 7D up to date with enhanced performance and a greater range of shooting capabilities and creative functionality.

Enhanced RAW performance

With an 18 Megapixel APS-C CMOS sensor, Dual "DIGIC 4" processors and an extended maximum ISO of 12,800, the EOS 7D offers fast, high-quality shooting at speeds of up to 8 frames per second. Thanks to the new firmware which adds powerful memory management algorithms taken from Canon's flagship EOS-1 series, photographers will now be able to enjoy greater flexibility in continuous shooting, with the maximum RAW buffer now extended to a new high of 25 RAW files or 130 JPEGs. Combining with the camera's high 18MP resolution and 14-bit image processing, this will allow photographers to capture the decisive moment with rich detailed images.

In-camera image editing and rating

A range of newly-added editing functions also gives photographers more control over how images look, allowing post-production to begin in-camera. Photographers can now process their RAW files and correct artefacts such as peripheral illumination, distortion and chromatic aberration. Additionally, adjustments to white balance, sharpness and Picture Style, as well as a host of other parameters, can now also be made immediately after shooting, with the results saved as new JPEG files. JPEGs can also be instantly resized, without the need for a PC or Mac.

Photographers can now easily filter large volumes of pictures on their way back from a shoot using an image rating facility. Image rating data is stored in each file's metadata, which can be read by a range of editing applications, including Canon Digital Photo Professional, and other industry software such as Apple Aperture, Adobe Lightroom and Bridge.

Extra control in stills and movies

The EOS 7D's new firmware provides extended versatility across both stills and movies. Newly-added control of Auto ISO enables photographers to limit the maximum ISO speed to any point within the native ISO 400-6,400 range. Offering greater control over exposure, this will enable photographers to customise the maximum automatic ISO speed to suit their personal preferences, or to adjust parameters in different situations to meet specific creative goals.

Improved audio functionality in movie mode also provides aspiring videographers with greater control while shooting videos. Users can complement the camera's Full HD (1920x1080p) movie footage with 16-bit digital stereo sound, sampled at broadcastquality 48KHz, and new manual control of audio levels allows users to choose from 64 sound levels. A digital wind-cut filter also reduces noise made by movement of air around the microphone, ensuring sound is clear and free from peripheral interference.

Track your travels with GPS compatibility

Firmware v2 also provides added capacity for users to track the location of their images with new support for the GPS Receiver GP-E2 - Canon's latest high-performance GPS unit. The GP-E2 is attached securely to the hotshoe, and connected to the camera via a cable, making it easy for EOS 7D photographers to geo-tag photos with longitude, latitude and altitude data as well as the direction in which the shot was taken - adding the information to the EXIF file of the image1. A GPS Logger tracks movements by downloading GPS data at regular intervals, and compatibility with Google Maps means users can easily view their route in Canon's free Map Utility software.

*Firmware v2 will roll out across the region from August 2012.*

Canon EOS 7D firmware v2 - new features:

Improved maximum burst for RAW images (up to 25)
In-camera RAW image editing
In-camera Image Rating
In-camera JPEG resizing
Maximum Auto ISO setting (ISO 400-6400)
Manual audio level adjustment in movie recording
GPS compatibility
File name customisation
Time zone settings
Faster scrolling of magnified images
Quick control screen during playback
Canon EOS 7D - Key features:

18MP APS-C CMOS sensor
Up to 8fps shooting
ISO range up to 12800
Approx. 100% Viewfinder
19 cross-type AF points
iFCL metering system
Dual "DIGIC 4" processing
Full HD movie recording
Integrated Speedlite Transmitter
3" Clear View II LCD
Magnesium alloy body with environmental protection


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Im sure that will be epic, but I do not have a scooby doo what any of that means.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Grommit said:


> Im sure that will be epic, but I do not have a scooby doo what any of that means.


For those of us with the EOS 7D, it means some huge improvements to the in-camera software together with operational enhancements. For me this will offer some significant improvements.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

DW58 said:


> For those of us with the EOS 7D, it means some huge improvements to the in-camera software together with operational enhancements. For me this will offer some significant improvements.


Sweeeeeet !! :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Its good that Canon are continueing to support this camera. Whilst the 7D doesn't suit my needs I do appreciate its tank like construction!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

they appear to have been listening to the criticism. Let's see how well this works, I suspect I'll be updating work's 7D ASAP.

- Bret


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Any thoughts on Canon releasing a 7D mk3?

I want a 7D for motorsport but seems little point upgrading from my 500D as for landscape work they have the same senor IIRC and therefore image quality is the same. 

Is the 7D weather proof?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

EddieB said:


> Any thoughts on Canon releasing a 7D mk3?
> 
> I want a 7D for motorsport but seems little point upgrading from my 500D as for landscape work they have the same senor IIRC and therefore image quality is the same.


I suspect that may be well in the future as the current model is only the 1st incarnation of this camera. Although a Mk.2 has been rumoured in some quarters, informed sources suggest that an entry level full-frame body is more likely.

Actually the 500D has a 15.1 Mp sensor delivering max 4752x3168 pixel images while the 7D offers 18.0 Mp at 5184x3456 pixels. Besides the different sensor capabilities, the 7D offers a massive improvement over the 500D in terms of other features besides higher resolution.

Owing to an accident with my 60D in late April literally five days before going on holiday, I bought a 7D body because it was too late to get the 60D repaired. Despite the 60D and 7D having the same sensor/resolution, the difference between these two camera bodies is significant - I have both.

I've been able to compare them side-by-side - believe me, the 7D is amazing. The capability on high-speed RAW capture is amazing and increasing this from 15 frames to 25 will give a huge increase in capability for anyone engaged in action photography.

If you're keen on motorsport, the 7D would offer you a huge increase in capability over your 500D.

I bought mine from Ian Kerr Flash Camera - I've bought from Ian many times and his prices are very keen, he currently lists the 7D at £995.00 - note, I have no connection with this outlet



EddieB said:


> Is the 7D weather proof?


The 7D offers the same weather proofing and bomb-proof construction as the EOS 1D series.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

This was shot @ iso 3200, RAW burst sequence @ 8fps with the Mini Uzi SMG firing full auto at around 950 rounds/minute - note three ejected cases in the air. This shows the excellent action capabilities of the 7D.










N.B. This was shot in Luxembourg last month where such licensed weapons are fully legal.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Another example of the 7D's RAW burst capability, this time with the addition of Flash. Note the pistol in full recoil with the slide back and fired case just clear of the weapon. This is my wife, all 4'10" of her with a Heckler und Koch HK45C in .45 Auto - again in Luxembourg.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Cheers DW58 - at work atm so can't see the photos but will have a look tonight.

So tempted to get one!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I was tempted when it first came out - then opted for a 60D instead and was pretty happy with it, but now I've got a 7D I don't regret it. The idea was to then use the 60D as backup, but my son has other ideas ... ... ...




















... ... ... He gave me back my 40D body to use as my backup and went off with the 60D, reckon I ought to have seen that coming


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great improvements on an already good camera. 

Wonder if the 5D MkII gets any updates?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I can't see it happening when the 5D Mk.III is now on sale.


----------

